

Submerged Servers: Green Revolution Cooling - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2010/03/17/submerged-servers-green-revolution-cooling/

======
dnsworks
Using 2.5x as much floor space as a standard cabinet, I have to question the
scalability of a solution like this.

